# We Have Frillback Babies!



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This morning Cameo's babies hatched. They are utterly beautiful. They even have a bit of curl to their down. Here are their first pictures. They actually belong to A Narrow Escape. He is deployed right now, but I'm hoping he can get to a computer soon and see his new little sweeties. He was given Cameo by Terry, and he went to get her the night before he left. She is a lovely hen, as you can see by the photos. And her mate, Striker, is a handsome guy. I can hardly wait to see what color the babies will be, as he is a black and grey shield. Robert, if you are reading this, we are doing a happy dance!

Margaret


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

way cool!!!! don't you love how they stick a few feathers in the nest...like thats going to do anything..lol.. lovely babies and that cameo is gorgeouse!

Hang in there Robert! Godspeed and much appreciation to you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats. Very pretty Mom. It'll be interesting to see what color the babies are. You'll have to post pics later on. I love frillbacks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, love those "curlies!"

What absolutely stunning pijies, Margaret!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS !!*

BIG WINGS UP to Robert!! Hope you are home soon!!

Can't wait to see what the babies will look like when they get all their curls!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are lovely! Little pigeons are adorable, haha.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Very beautiful !


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

thank you margaret for keeping me updated anyway possible I am gonna make a seperate post on here say where i have been and where i am so far . They are beautiful babies thank you for taking good care of them margaret. Thank you terry for letting me come and get her at such short notice.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute photos, thanx


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Quick question.. is the yellow stuff on the beak just leftover food???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful mom and cute baby! 

Congratulations, Robert!!! 

Thanks for sharing, Margaret.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

reaperofhim said:


> Congratulations! Quick question.. is the yellow stuff on the beak just leftover food???


Yes, it is a glob of pigeon milk.

Margaret


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful birds....... What color you call that? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Margarret said:


> Yes, it is a glob of pigeon milk.
> 
> Margaret


Cool! I just wanted to make it wasn't canker or anything.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How sweet!

Life is not complete without 'Peepers' Peeeep!-ing.

And Frillbacks at that

"Perfect"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! Does this make me a grandmother-in-law or something like that ??  Such darling babies! Can't wait to see what they end up looking like .. bet they will be beauties! I'm happy for Cameo too .. she just never really hooked up with anybirdy here. I'm glad she's got Striker and her babies.

Robert, you are very welcome .. you take good care of yourself and let us hear from you when you're able to find a way to post.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abuzain (Jul 4, 2010)

So beautiful


----------



## Nikola Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

A New addition to the pigeon world, good luck!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Update On Cameo And Striker's Babies*

Here are some pictures of the little tykes. The first picture is a couple of weeks ago, the other two were taken yesterday. They are growing like weeds. They have daddy's color and mom's arrangement of color. They are popping out of the nest now like a couple of jack in the boxes. Since it is on the floor, all is well. Their temporary names are Mopsey and Swiffer, till Robert can give them proper names. Don't they look like a couple of little dust mops?

LOL, yes Terry you are grandma since Cameo was your little girl. No in-law about it.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*And the Pictures...........*

And here are the pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What great names!! They are just adorable and look like they could really "dust" the floor! ROFL

Seeing baby Frillbacks always make me smile from ear to ear...*sigh* sure wish I could have one...

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OMG, are they cute! I love frillbacks. The babies are precious.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Would you be willing to sell one? My brother keeps bugging me to get him a young pigeon and he doesn't want homers. He wants a show pigeon or a roller and he saw me looking at this thread and he say "I want it!"


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhh, so cute!


Reminds me of what we used to do in pressing Birthday or Christmas package Ribbons, pressing them over one leg of Scissors with one's Thumb tip pad, and pulling...would make them 'curl' like that...


Hmmmm, maybe I should try that with some of the Pigeons here????


( Just kidding...)


Well done Margaret!


They are lovely...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Would you be willing to sell one? My brother keeps bugging me to get him a young pigeon and he doesn't want homers. He wants a show pigeon or a roller and he saw me looking at this thread and he say "I want it!"


These are not available for sale or adoption .. 

Terry


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> These are not available for sale or adoption ..
> 
> Terry


Dang. Well, thanks anyway


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*So Cute!*

Thanks for the pics, Margaret! I'm a happy Grandma!

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute and stylish


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!! They look gorgeous.....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG, they are ADORABLE!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Would you be willing to sell one? My brother keeps bugging me to get him a young pigeon and he doesn't want homers. He wants a show pigeon or a roller and he saw me looking at this thread and he say "I want it!"


Get your brother a roller. Frillbacks are not good pet pigeons. They are very very shy and nervous and don't interact much even with other pigeons. Rollers are calm birds that make good pets.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> What great names!! They are just adorable and look like they could really "dust" the floor! ROFL
> 
> Seeing baby Frillbacks always make me smile from ear to ear...*sigh* sure wish I could have one...
> 
> ...


Well now Shi, I'm sure we could arrange for you to have at least one. LOL
They really are a sweet pair, but as I said in another post, this breed is surprisingly shy. They really stay to themselves. Even the babies, who are usually friendly at this age, don't like being touched, despite being handled from early on.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, Margaret!

Just as well since I really don't have any room at the Inn...at this time... 

Gald you mentioned their shyness...I had no idea...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine are not shy, they are the most layed backed ones I have in the loft and smart too! they make great parents and have been a joy to keep and look at too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've known others to say that their fans were friendly and easy going also.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful mama and babies! I miss seeing frillbacks. There haven't been any at the show the last few years. We used to have one, an old white rescue hen named Lily, but she died last year.  She was very shy but was a super mom. She never had any kids of her own but fostered several.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> well, mine are not shy, they are the most layed backed ones I have in the loft and smart too! they make great parents and have been a joy to keep and look at too


I don't know why these are so shy. The babies really hang back and are extremely cautious rather than exploring, as babies of their age usually do. They do make excellent parents. They are very protective of their babies and feed and care for them very well.

Margaret


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

thank you margaret for taking care of the birds for me. I am glad to hear they are doing good. I like the names . I am having fun in the sun, not! lol in kuwait right now its extremely hot out here. I saw a pigeon fly over though. also while i was in the maldives i saw pgieons there. Pigeons can survive some harsh heat. I hope everyone here is looking after themselves. I thought I would give you a update on where I was . I will try and post before I leave here take care of yourselves. 

P.S thank you for the pictures the babies look amazing.

Also thank you again Terry for cameo and letting peopke know there not for adoption or sale .


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

So good to hear from you, Anarrowescape! Take care of yourself.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sending our *GREETINGS!!* too, Robert!

Yes, I can vouch for pigeons surviving in harsh heat areas!!

We've been over 100 degrees for _days_ now! Our Monsoons are supposed to be bringing rain...which they do...except, for now, _not_ in my little area of the world!  All around me tho...*sigh* oh well, will just continue waiting...

Your babies look just fine!

Sending ALL OUR BEST with Love and Hugs

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You take good care, Robert! It's wonderful to hear from you!

I am SO glad I gave Cameo to you .. look what we got! Lovely babies and a happy pair of parents!

Please let us hear from you when you can. 

I love the names Margaret and Jon gave the babies .. too cute!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*They are growing up*

Go here for a video of the babies.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPKNx8YrIoQ They are self feeding, but don't miss any opportunity to beg dad for a handout. He finally gives in and feeds one of them. Cameo, is in the back on another round of (wooden) eggs. I love the look on their faces when dad finally makes his escape. It's like "now what?"

Look at the muffs on these kids. They are going to be real lookers when their adult feathers come in. They wil be going to the National Pigeon show in Jan. 2011.

Margaret


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well how cute is that! I don't have any but I do really love those Frillbacks!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Margarret said:


> Go here for a video of the babies.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPKNx8YrIoQ They are self feeding, but don't miss any opportunity to beg dad for a handout. He finally gives in and feeds one of them. Cameo, is in the back on another round of (wooden) eggs. I love the look on their faces when dad finally makes his escape. It's like "now what?"
> 
> Look at the muffs on these kids. They are going to be real lookers when their adult feathers come in. They wil be going to the National Pigeon show in Jan. 2011.
> 
> Margaret


That video is _so_ cute!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll bet that Dad is in a hurry for them to start eating on their own. Cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't help it, but watching that video, I was ROFLMAO!! How hilarious!! 

'Course, Dad didn't think it was funny at all and glad he escaped!

Moral of the story? "Persistence pays off!!" 

They are really beautiful, Margaret!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great video, Margarret! The youngsters look fabulous. At that age they always remind of of my young adult kids who are still at home and still "beg" for things...usually money. I can almost hear the "squee, squee, squee" and feel the wing thrown over my back.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What gorgeous birds...and seriously persistant babies!  Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful and adorable babies! Thanks so much for the terrific video, Margaret! I hope they steal the show!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am so over tired, I almost sent the link for the Video to Margaret, thinking she'd really enjoy it.


Oye...


Lol...


Well, I really enjoyed seeing it again myself!

That just cracks me up when at around 1:04 seconds, Dad finally heads out the Door, then a few seconds later, we see him go under the Loft, I imagine, to hide from the little Harpies in case they come looking for him!


----------

